# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  mac book i vjedhur

## ateko

kam ne dore nje mac boob a1342 te perdorur. kishte te instaluar win7 ultimate. ja dhashe nje mikut tim qe ka pak idene e mac. ariti ta formatonte,por me thote qe eshte i vjedhur dhe nuk mund ti beje dot gje. a ka ndonje menyre shpetimi,apo do jem i detyruar ta perdor me win.faleminderit :rrotullo syte:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> kam ne dore nje mac *boob* a1342 te perdorur. kishte te instaluar win7 ultimate. ja dhashe nje mikut tim qe ka pak idene e mac. ariti ta formatonte,por me thote qe eshte i vjedhur dhe nuk mund ti beje dot gje. a ka ndonje menyre shpetimi,apo do jem i detyruar ta perdor me win.faleminderit



Nje pjese e botes, ne dore i ka, por s'hap tema ne forum per to.  :perqeshje:

----------


## ateko

> Nje pjese e botes, ne dore i ka, por s'hap tema ne forum per to.


Dakort. Shume dakort. Po kur smer vesh,seshte gabim te pyesesh. Nejse. Mua ky shoku me thote qe ta kam riparuar dhe tani punon me Mac,por nuk duhet te futesh ne internet. Sepse laptopi figuron i vjedhur ne rjet dhe do te te bllokohet. Prandaj ju pyes,a ka derman per kete gje apo jo.

----------


## derjansi

Kujt ja paske fik deren pash at zot?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Kujt ja paske fik deren pash at zot?


Ndonje mafiozi, se ata ngaqe kane shume dhe pa djersen e ballit (lol), s'dine ku i lene. Ne te tjeret, i ruajme si syte e ballit. Biles ndonjehere i fshijme edhe pluhurat.  :perqeshje:

----------


## derjansi

Lol mu ma merr menja se do ket qon naj student i shkret qe ka shku ne banjo per 5 min e kur o kthy aha

Korazon 0 and 7? Ca bohet kshtu moj cuc lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

Studentet kendej nga FL...e marrin me vete ne banjo.  :perqeshje:

----------


## derjansi

> Studentet kendej nga FL...e marrin me vete ne banjo.


Po fukarej na te florides lol

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ska ca te bejne. Gjeja e pare shiko modelin e laptopit nese ka nje LoJack Chip te instaluar. Apple sma mer mendja te kete nje te tille po per siguri kontrolloje. Nese Laptopi nuk ka asnje chip te tille atehere mjafton vetem ti besh nje format komplet HDD edhe instalo complet os x nga fillimi duke fshire komplet te gjitha particjonet nje me nje particjonin EFI, edhe cdo particjon HFS qe egziston. E vetmja gje nese je ne nje shtet qe ka kontrata me Apple atehere smund ta cosh ne Apple Store per riparime pasi nese pronai e ka flagur numrin serial si te vjedhur atehere laptopi do te te mbahet e ti mund te maresh ndjekje penale po kesaj shume mire mund ta anashkalosh pasi mund te thuash se e ke blere nga dikus e nuk e dije nese ishte i vjedhur.


Ardi

----------

